# ACK! Help (cherry shrimp)



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

Ok, I had two berried (sp?) cherry shrimp. I moved one to a safer tank to have her lil ones. The other I left in the big tank, where I knew the babies would be eaten, but I didn't actually want to increase the population by two pregnancies worth of babies. 

The one in the big tank died this morning. I found her on her side with most of her eggs missing, but a few still there.

Why might this have happened? Could the Cardinal tetras have hounded her to death over the eggs? (I don't think she was very close to having hatchlings, I wasn't seeing any eyes or anything yet)

The one upstairs is doing fine as far as I can tell. That tank is about 2degrees celcius cooler, and is quite a bit brighter, and has rasboras, no tetras. Both are planted with Hygro, BT (big tank) has Anubias, chain sword, and some unhealthy rotala, LT (little tank) has a bannana plant. BT has a soil substrate with black sand over, and LT has just black sand. All the other parameters are the same, according to test kits, including hardnesses, amonia/n/n, ph. 

Also: I think I had a previous cherry actually have her little ones successfully in the BT, because I saw one in the tank when it was about 1.5 mm long -- it's gone now, I'm guessing eaten. (I never counted clearly wether I had 2, 3, or 4 berried, but I'm now pretty sure it was 3.)

I have lost a number of shrimp now, and I don't like it one bit! This is the first one that died in the new setup. 

If it's related to the pregnancy/hounding by tetras, I want to move all the cherries out to the smaller tank, I guess.... Maybe that would be better anyway. Arg!

Thanks,
-Unnr


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry for getting into your post but I'd like to get the answer to your question as well as I have similar issue. 6 weeks ago I put in my heavily planted tank with neon tetras 20 Cherry shrimps. Up to date I lost 8 including 3 this week after I installed the driftwood. All bodies are intact and not touched by any fish !!!


----------

